# whats the best for cutting ???



## hardworker09 (Aug 18, 2010)

ok i was wondering whats is the best one for cutting cause i wanna stack it with my parabolan i was wondering if i stacked its with test suspenision and hcg ?? or would clenterbol or cytomel ?? and would i even need the test ?? please help guys and thank u !!


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

brother not to be a dick or nothing , but, give some goals, cycle in past diet, bf%, how many yrs training and age? then we all can help u. i think in my opinion that your young, new to gear and clueless as to wat drugs gfo with wat, you cant even spell the gear names right or close to right, now iam not knocking u, just trying to get the best help for u available so u dont hurt yourself, again, not on ounce of disrespect just the truth ok. so lets hear some stats?


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 18, 2010)

thank u very much for that and YES LOL iam clueless to this ok well im 226 pounds my body fat is at 10% exactly i wanna get to about 6% but keep my weight above 220  i bench press 545 for rep of 4 squat 800 FULL box squat for rep of 6 and i can incling bench 390 for rep of 7 im not looking to get to much stronger that not what im aiming for im looking to scuplt my body t perfection like my dad its just i have great genteics but his are greater hes 55 years old and can still bench 630 and has like 8 % body fat but he works for the city so hes always lifting heavy ass shit u know hey if u have a yahoo id like to talk to u on there cause u really seem like u know what your talking about !!!!


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

hardworker09 said:


> thank u very much for that and YES LOL iam clueless to this ok well im 226 pounds my body fat is at 10% exactly i wanna get to about 6% but keep my weight above 220 i bench press 545 for rep of 4 squat 800 FULL box squat for rep of 6 and i can incling bench 390 for rep of 7 im not looking to get to much stronger that not what im aiming for im looking to scuplt my body t perfection like my dad its just i have great genteics but his are greater hes 55 years old and can still bench 630 and has like 8 % body fat but he works for the city so hes always lifting heavy ass shit u know hey if u have a yahoo id like to talk to u on there cause u really seem like u know what your talking about !!!!


 
you are one strong mother fker, i cant come near those kind of lifts and your natural? holly toledo. at 226lbs. i dont know wat to offer as strength is not one of your concerns lol. for cutting you could do test prop 100mg eod and var 100mg ed for 10- 12 wks. use your organ protectors and pct clomid and nolva or aromasin or arimidex if estrogen flares its ugly head. but i really dont know wat i myself can offer as your pretty much there just keep a log of your gains on gear. good luck brother i hope it helped. oh i think with someone that strong asking me for help and my email addy is great. but i think u already know wat your doing very well no one i know who can do those kinds of lifts dont need my help. but good luck maybe someone that has more expierience than me can help ya. take care and have a nice night.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

i just seen your picture, you say you can bench 540lbs, but u ask all the same questions and theres no way in hell u bench 540 or squat 800lbs no happening. you dont have the mass it takes to squat that much. when do you think i was born yesterday, your only 19 yrs old. just answer me this why did you waste my time if you been told the same things on another board. not cutting you down but i looked at you your a twig to think and want me to believe you can bench 540 or 565 you keep changing your weight lbs around. and squat 800 lbs. holly shit you must think iam from another planet. is that you in the profile photo of you my brother.? if it is which i shouldnt pass judgement until u can say ya or ney to that being u in the picture? at least come down a little bit on the lbs if u want me to believe you can bench 540- 565, which is it? if thats u in the profile pic you might get 315 on a great day. good luck ill pass you on to more expierienced people around here.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 19, 2010)

lol no i do weigh 226 cause of the army testing i do and i do bench 540 pounds i have a myspace showing it lol its no bs my friends can all swear by it i have no problem showing it off how strrong i am even my recruitment officer shit himself when he saw that  cause there no point in saying what isnt true =) if i knew how id put up my latest pics i think those ones are from like 07 on my profile now lol look at the side of the pic lol i was like 190 in that pic lol im a short but very stocky 5'10 =)


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 19, 2010)

but the reason i keep asking is cause i im wanna know witch cutter would work the best for me HCG,CLENTERBOL OR CITOMEL in a stack with parabolin ,turnabolin and what is a beter test to get cut test suspention or prop ?? that what im trying to figure out


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude, if you could squat 800 for a set of 6 and bench 540 for a set of 4 you would be the American record holder.

You are not the American record holder.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 19, 2010)

y you lie craig


----------



## Phineas (Aug 19, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Dude, if you could squat 800 for a set of 6 and bench 540 for a set of 4 you would be the American record holder.
> 
> You are not the American record holder.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 19, 2010)

i keep asking the same question is cause i im wanna know witch cutter would work the best  for me HCG,CLENTERBOL OR CITOMEL in a stack with parabolin ,turnabolin  and what is a beter test to get cut test suspention or prop ?? that what  im trying to figure out


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 19, 2010)

if u want to see my pics on myspace go to myspce/itlyn_stallion


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 19, 2010)

this thread is pure comedy. congratz bro. btw thanks for keeping the laughs coming.


----------



## today (Aug 20, 2010)

lol. yeah, agreed with u .


----------



## guidojuice4ever (Aug 20, 2010)

same here i want to chop off my legs cause they gettin to heavy... plus I hear guys in wheel chairs get mad pu**y at least thats what my pop tell me.


----------



## unclem (Aug 20, 2010)

hardworker09 said:


> i keep asking the same question is cause i im wanna know witch cutter would work the best for me HCG,CLENTERBOL OR CITOMEL in a stack with parabolin ,turnabolin and what is a beter test to get cut test suspention or prop ?? that what im trying to figure out


 
 try kynoselen, amp5 they are domestic and shred like no other. but there not steroids. i use them with great succses. be careful how fast you push each or youll have a heart problem, but its only temp. good luck if your even serious,. u still dont bench or squat that much.


----------

